# Need a Lawyer



## dqdq (Aug 6, 2012)

I am coming to Sydney at September.

I will buy a space and house in Syd or Mel. But I do not know how about the legal and law for foreigner. Where can I find a good lawyer to discuss with my partner and help me set up a new business in Aus.

Who know can show me. Thank you


----------

